# Thor 3: Fescher Kurzhaarschnitt & zwei riesige Schwerter für den Donnergott - neue Szenenbilder!



## CarolaHo (11. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor 3: Fescher Kurzhaarschnitt & zwei riesige Schwerter für den Donnergott - neue Szenenbilder!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Thor 3: Fescher Kurzhaarschnitt & zwei riesige Schwerter für den Donnergott - neue Szenenbilder!*


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

Armes Kino. Aber gut, der Rubel rollt halt...

Traurig, dass es neben guten Filmen wie Logan auch immer wieder solchen Superhelden-Trash geben muss.


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Armes Kino. Aber gut, der Rubel rollt halt...
> 
> Traurig, dass es neben guten Filmen wie Logan auch immer wieder solchen Superhelden-Trash geben muss.


Aus den Mini-Infos schließt du direkt auf den Inhalt und die Qualität des Films ...?

Kommt ja ganz darauf an, wie gut die das in dem Film erklären - und wenn er plötzlich nicht mehr seinen Mjölnir hat, muß das auf jeden Fall erklärt werden.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aus den Mini-Infos schließt du direkt auf den Inhalt und die Qualität des Films ...?


Eher aus den Vorgängern und aus den Genrekonventionen. 

Und ganz ehrlich, das "klassische" Superheldenmuster ist ja inzwischen ausgelutscht wie sonst was. Ich kann auf jeden Fall keine Pseudo-Helden in Kutte mehr sehen...


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, das "klassische" Superheldenmuster ist ja inzwischen ausgelutscht wie sonst was. Ich kann auf jeden Fall keine Pseudo-Helden in Kutte mehr sehen...



Tja, das tut mir leid für dich, ich habe mit Sicherheit noch lange nicht genug von Thor, den Guardians, den Avengers & Co!


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tja, das tut mir leid für dich, ich habe mit Sicherheit noch lange nicht genug von Thor, den Guardians, den Avengers & Co!


Keine Sorge, die Industrie wird liefern, die drehen schließlich einen bescheuerten Film nach dem anderen.


----------



## Phone (11. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Armes Kino. Aber gut, der Rubel rollt halt...
> 
> Traurig, dass es neben guten Filmen wie Logan auch immer wieder solchen Superhelden-Trash geben muss.


Wie Logan und?
Nehmen wir mal an Logan gibt es nicht, welche Filme würdest du aufzählen?^^


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die Industrie wird liefern, die drehen schließlich einen bescheuerten Film nach dem anderen.


Also ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast, so schlimm sind die Marvel Filme doch gar nicht. 

Und es gibt ja auch einiges an Abwechslung, zB WK2 Setting in Cap1, bißchen mehr Fun in Guardians, vollkommen Irrwitziges wie in Ant-Man und dann noch die Filmumfassende Hintergrundstory, die sich in Infinity Wars zuspitzen wird ...


----------



## Scholdarr (12. März 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Wie Logan und?
> Nehmen wir mal an Logan gibt es nicht, welche Filme würdest du aufzählen?^^


Da  wird es in dem speziellen Genre schon ziemlich eng. Bleibt eigentlich nur Nolans Batman und vielleicht noch Deadpool (mit Abstrichen). 




Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast, so schlimm sind die Marvel Filme doch gar nicht.


Alles Ansichtssache. Ich würde halt gerne auch mal wieder mehr hochklassiges Actionkino sehen, in dem es nicht um Typen in engen Anzügen und Capes geht...


----------



## Peter23 (12. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Armes Kino. Aber gut, der Rubel rollt halt...
> 
> Traurig, dass es neben guten Filmen wie Logan auch immer wieder solchen Superhelden-Trash geben muss.



Logan war sowas von langweilig.

Professor X und Logan wetteifern darum, wer älter,kränker und müder ist.

Garniert wird das von nervigen Kinderschauspielern.

Ne, danke.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. März 2017)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Logan war sowas von langweilig.
> 
> Professor X und Logan wetteifern darum, wer älter,kränker und müder ist.
> 
> ...


Keine Sorge, es gibt bestimmt bald wieder 0815-Unterhaltung für dich, mit lauter jungen und gutaussehenden Schauspielern und jede Menge CGI-Action.


----------



## Odin333 (13. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, es gibt bestimmt bald wieder  0815-Unterhaltung für dich, mit lauter jungen und gutaussehenden  Schauspielern und jede Menge CGI-Action.



Naja, also sorry, aber Logan war jetzt wirklich keine besondere geistige Glanzleistung...


Spoiler



Das  härteste und quasi unzerstörbarste Metall der Welt das seit gut 30  Jahren in Logans Körper ist soll ihn jetzt auf einmal vergiften...
Laura muss hoffen dass sie auf keinen Fall grösser wird, ihr Adamantium Skelett wird jedenfalls nicht mitwachsen...
Generell scheint die Verarbeitung von Adamantium, die einst nur zwei Leute beherrschten, von denen eine gestorben ist und die andere Magneto war, auf einmal kein Problem mehr zu sein.


----------



## Rabowke (13. März 2017)

... nur mal so am Rande, das erste Foto sieht aus wie Kratos mit seiner Kriegsbemalung! 

Wie dem auch sei, in Thor 3 soll ja u.a. Hulk auftreten. Comic-Kenner wissen jetzt, was gemeint ist bzw. welche Storyline hier verfolgt wird ... was wiederum auch dem Kostüm von Thor, Gladiator, geschuldet ist.

Keine Ahnung warum Scholdarr jetzt hier verbal gg. Marvel Kinogänger austeilt, hierbei handelt es sich augenscheinlich um eine 1:1 Verfilmung eines Comics, wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, es gibt bestimmt bald wieder 0815-Unterhaltung für dich, mit lauter jungen und gutaussehenden Schauspielern und jede Menge CGI-Action.


Einige der Schauspieler des Avengers Films "Civil War" - namentlich ua: Robert "Iron Man" Downey jr., Don Cheadle, Jeremy Renner, Paul Rudd, Martin Freeman, Paul Bettany  - sind um die 50 Jahre. Ob man da noch "jung" zu sagen kann ... 
und CGI Action ist ja bei der X-Men Reihe auch nicht gerade wenig vorhanden, wenn man beispielhaft nur mal an den Kampf gegen Apocalypse denkt ...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einige der Schauspieler des Avengers Films "Civil War" - namentlich ua: Robert "Iron Man" Downey jr., Don Cheadle, Jeremy Renner, Paul Rudd, Martin Freeman, Paul Bettany  - sind um die 50 Jahre.


Stimmt. Die werden aber auch früher oder später ersetzt. Es muss schließlich immer weiter gehen, die Endlosspirale dreht sich und jeder Film ist Werbung für den nächsen...  



> und CGI Action ist ja bei der X-Men Reihe auch nicht gerade wenig vorhanden, wenn man beispielhaft nur mal an den Kampf gegen Apocalypse denkt ...


Auch das stimmt. Aber im Falle von Logan ist das nicht der Fall.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum Scholdarr jetzt hier verbal gg. Marvel Kinogänger austeilt, hierbei handelt es sich augenscheinlich um eine 1:1 Verfilmung eines Comics, wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?


Ich finde auch die Comics ziemlich Banane. Trash bleibt Trash.


----------



## Rabowke (13. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die werden aber auch früher oder später ersetzt. Es muss schließlich immer weiter gehen, die Endlosspirale dreht sich und jeder Film ist Werbung für den nächsen...


Werbung? Ggf. ... ich persönlich finde es interessant, wie alle Superheldenfilme verknüpft werden.



> Auch das stimmt. Aber im Falle von Logan ist das nicht der Fall.


Ach? Nice!

D.h. die Adamantium Klingen haben dann irgendwelche Stuntmans verstümmelt bzw. getötet? Pew ... was die Herren dann wohl an Gage kassiert haben mögen? 



Spoiler









> Ich finde auch die Comics ziemlich Banane. Trash bleibt Trash.


Ich würde es nicht als Trash bezeichnen, eher unterhaltsames Popcornkino.


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die werden aber auch früher oder später ersetzt.


Müssen aber nicht zwangsweise. Schließlich gäbe es durchaus die Möglichkeit, daß einer von denen zum Mentor für die Nachfolge Generation wird - siehe zB Professor X oder den Comic Streifen, in dem Batman in der Schlußszene als alter Mann lauter Nachwuchs-Batkids eine Ausbildung verspricht.



> Es muss schließlich immer weiter gehen, die Endlosspirale dreht sich und jeder Film ist Werbung für den nächsen...


Nun, es gibt ja auch noch das Ziel "Infinty War", auf den die Avengers Filme zielstrebig zusteuern - bis dahin muß die Geschichte ja auf jeden Fall erzählt werden.

Und danach? Nun ja, *jede *Geschichte *kann *man noch verlängern - *wenn man das denn will*.

Der Terminator ist endgültig eingeschmolzen? - kein Problem, schicken die Maschinen einfach den nächsten.
Spock ist tot? Kein Problem, er hat natürlich vorher Pille seinen Geist gegeben und überhaupt haben die Vulkanier ein Ritual, das Tote wieder zum Leben erwecken kann.
Ripley ist in geschmolzenes Blei gefallen? Kein Problem, da war noch ein Bluttropfen am Tatort, klonen wir uns einfach eine neue.

Und wenn einem sonst nichts mehr einfällt, erzählt man die Vorgeschichte, macht einen Reboot, eine Zeitreise oder dreht den Film mit Frauen als Hauptdarstellerinnen einfach nochmal ...

Oder:
Alyx und Gordon Freeman müssen mit ansehen, wie Alyx' Vater stirbt, dann wird Gordon ohnmächtig ... und dann kann man doch ganz einfach sagen, daß Gordon ... ... oder Alyx macht ... ... oder ihr Vater ...

... puuuh, ne also das ist wirklich ein schwerer Brocken, also dazu fällt mir rein gar nichts ein ...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Werbung? Ggf. ... ich persönlich finde es interessant, wie alle Superheldenfilme verknüpft werden.


Das entkräftet das Argument doch nicht, sondern bespricht einen ganz anderen Sachverhalt... 



> Ach? Nice!
> 
> D.h. die Adamantium Klingen haben dann irgendwelche Stuntmans verstümmelt bzw. getötet? Pew ... was die Herren dann wohl an Gage kassiert haben mögen?


Natürlich gibt es auch bei Logan CGI. Aber im  Vergleich zu Genrevertretern ist das schon das absolute Minimum dessen, was möglich wäre und was im Genre so üblich ist. 



> Ich würde es nicht als Trash bezeichnen, eher unterhaltsames Popcornkino.


Popcornkino ist es allemal, über den Unterhaltungswert kann man trefflich streiten. 



Worrel schrieb:


> ...


Sagen wir es mal so: Ich bin kein Fan dieser Endlosverwurstung diverser Franchises. Das steht für mich letztlich vor allem für die Geldgeilheit gepaart mit Ideenlosigkeit und Bequemlichkeit in Hollywood. Und ja, das betrifft nicht nur das Superheldenkino, sondern natürlich auch diverse Science Fiction und Fantasy Franchises. Und um ja nichts Neues, Innovatives, Frisches entwickeln zu müssen und echte Kreativität zeigen zu müssen, wird lieber jedes einzelne Comicheft dieses Planeten verfilmt, auch wenn es bereits der x-te Film zu einem entsprechenden Helden ist und es absolut nichts Neues über den Charakter zu erzählen gibt... *gähn*

Aber sowas kann man meiner Erfahrung nach leider auch nicht diskutieren, ohne sich gleich den Hass diverser Hardcorefans zuzuziehen, die es nicht nachvollziehen können, dass nicht alle Star Wars X, Superman Y und Alien Z haben wollen, sondern gerne auch mal was Neues sehen würden, das auch noch ein paar Dollars vom Gesamtfilmbudget abbekommt. Aber Blockbuster mit AAA-Budget, die sich nicht in ausgetretenen Pfaden bekannter Franchises abspielen, kann man ja heutzutage leider an einer Hand abzählen...

Da lobe ich mir z.B. einen Ridley Scott. Das ist einer der wenigen Regisseure, die da heute noch liefern und immer wieder mit "frischen" AAA-Blockbuster  erfreuen.


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: Ich bin kein Fan dieser Endlosverwurstung diverser Franchises. Das steht für mich letztlich vor allem für die Geldgeilheit gepaart mit Ideenlosigkeit und Bequemlichkeit in Hollywood. [...] Und um ja nichts Neues, Innovatives, Frisches entwickeln zu müssen und echte Kreativität zeigen zu müssen, wird lieber jedes einzelne Comicheft dieses Planeten verfilmt, auch wenn es bereits der x-te Film zu einem entsprechenden Helden ist und es absolut nichts Neues über den Charakter zu erzählen gibt... *gähn*


Also ich finde, da gibt es durchaus Abwechslung mit mal launigeren Filmen (Guardians, Deadpool, Ant-Man), mal dramatischeren Momenten (Deadpool, Doctor Strange), mal puren Action Feuerwerken (Age of Ultron, Apocalypse), mal äußerst surrealen Momenten (Doctor Strange, Ant-Man), mal bieten sie Metaphern und moralische Botschaften (The Dark Knight rises, X-Men), ...

Sicher, manches wiederholt sich bei der Vielzahl an Superhelden - Beispielsweise die Erzählstruktur _"Schicksalsschlag - Sinnfindung in fernöstlicher Philosophie - Ausbildung unter einem Meister - Konfliktsituation mit dem Meister - ..."_ trifft sowohl auf _Batman Begins _wie auf _Doctor Strange _zu, _"Milliardär baut sich Anzug zur Verbrechensbekämpfung"_ paßt auf _Iron- _und _Batman_, und mit _Superman _und _Thor _haben wir es beides mal mit Außerirdischen zu tun, die übermenschliche Kräfte haben.

Bei den Marvel Filmen finde ich es übrigens _gerade _gut, daß es so viele davon gibt und daß die Schauspieler Riege dabei zu einem so großen Teil über so viele Filme die selbe bleibt. Das ist bei 10 Jahren und 15 Filmen ja nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Peter23 (14. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: Ich bin ke*in Fan dieser Endlosverwurstung dive*rser Franchises. Das steht für mich letztlich vor allem für die Geldgeilheit gepaart mit Ideenlosigkeit und Bequemlichkeit in Hollywood. Und ja, das betrifft nicht nur das Superheldenkino, sondern natürlich auch diverse Science Fiction und Fantasy Franchises. Und um ja nichts Neues, Innovatives, Frisches entwickeln zu müssen und echte Kreativität zeigen zu müssen, wird lieber jedes einzelne Comicheft dieses Planeten verfilmt, auch wenn es bereits der x-te Film zu einem entsprechenden Helden ist und es absolut nichts Neues über den Charakter zu erzählen gibt... *gähn*



Dafür verteidigst du den neunten(!) Film mit Hugh Jackman als Wolverine aber ziemlich.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. März 2017)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Dafür verteidigst du den neunten(!) Film mit Hugh Jackman als Wolverine aber ziemlich.


Ja, und zwar vor allem weil es der letzte ist.


----------

